# older snapper parts



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got a mid 80/s walk behind snapper
the rubber disc on the drive wheel is shot.
Where do I find parts, I emailed a guy vut no responce.
Thanks for any help tap


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try Repair clinic.com.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

tapkoote said:


> I've got a mid 80/s walk behind snapper
> the rubber disc on the drive wheel is shot.
> Where do I find parts, I emailed a guy vut no responce.
> Thanks for any help tap


Post the mower model number so someone can look up the part number, I would think the part would be available from your local parts dealer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> Try Repair clinic.com.


thank you sir
your a gentleman and a scholar:thumbsup:
that is a great site
tap


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

tapkoote said:


> thank you sir
> your a gentleman and a scholar:thumbsup:
> that is a great site
> tap


Welcome. Good Luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Snapper mowers are very popular and parts are easy to find, since they have used this drive system for decades. Most any mower shop should be able to help you with parts. You can look up part numbers at the Snapper site, and there are numerous sites online that offer parts. You can get just the rubber drive ring or you can get the entire driven disc assembly.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Snapper mowers are very popular and parts are easy to find, since they have used this drive system for decades. Most any mower shop should be able to help you with parts. You can look up part numbers at the Snapper site, and there are numerous sites online that offer parts. You can get just the rubber drive ring or you can get the entire driven disc assembly.


thanks 30
part is on it's way little over $10 with shipping
would have been twice that here in the big city.
I did ask around was told you need to be a dealer, or go online.
tap:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

tapkoote said:


> thanks 30
> part is on it's way little over $10 with shipping
> would have been twice that here in the big city.
> I did ask around was told you need to be a dealer, or go online.
> tap:wave:


Most all drive parts for older Snappers are available aftermarket, so you do not need to be a Snapper Dealer, I am not, but I have the belts, bearings, drive rings etc for these drives. 

Best of Luck...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

